# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  стоит задуматься

## наивная дурочка

Многие в перечень причин для су..включают проблемы с внешностью.Есть у меня по этому поводу кой-какие мысли.Возможно кто то согласиться с ними.Итак:
...На мой взгляд на самом деле большинство людей имеют среднюю внешность и лишь мизерный процент по-настоящему красивы или уродливы(этих по-моему совсем мало-если только это связанно с врождёнными пороками,хотя и их медицина исправляет).Так вот среди людей со среднестатистической внешностью всё же есть разделение на красивых и ,так скажем, не очень.Но откуда оно берётся?На мой взгляд,всё зависит от того,кем себя считает сам человек,от того как он сам себя ставит в обществе.Если человек думает что он красив,то это выражается и в его поведениии.Как следствие,окружающие считают этого человека за красавца.Если человек комплексует,думает что у него проблемы с фейсом ну или тому подобное,то и остальные воспринимают его таковым.я знаю много примеров,когда у человека я вно есть проблемы с внешностью,но он этого как бы не замечает и вообщем то не комплексует.И все считают что "он умен и очень мил" ну и конечно что этот человек приятен на лицо.
Вывод:выше,товарищи,самооценку!!Улыбайтесь себе по утрам и говорите:как ты прекрасен))самовнушение-вещь сильная

----------


## pan

Кто не комплексует у того нет серьезных проблем

----------


## NEET

Да, быть нарциссоподобным придурком - это круто!)
"Свет мой, зеркальце, скажи..."

----------


## огрызок тепла

(тут же вспомнила, что на работе еще давно мне  сказали, что я очень красивая и умная девушка и резко повысила себе самяуоценку)
млять....в эту внешность столько бабла вложить иногда нужно, чтоб  смотреться в зеркало не  страшно было. даже для человека, который косметикой практически не пользуется.  а краска для волос, чтоб закрасить седые волосы (ага,  и 30 лет еще нет, а седые волосы со школьных лет), а маникюр иногда тоже хочется (а денег нет, сама как-нибудь когти подпилю), а просто  волосы подровнять, чтоб   секущихся концов не было ( делов на 10 минут, а три сотни отдать пришлось). это я еще не говорю про одежду. можно сколько угодно говорить о том, что по одежке встречают, а по уму провожают. но вот попробуйте притопать в офис в джинсах и старой футболке, когда нужно про дресс-коду...хотя  несколько раз в джинсовых капри  являлась. и в бриджах тоже. хитро улыбалась и говорила, что я думала, что сегодня пятница, а по пятницам можно (ага,  вторник и пятницу может перепутать только совсем ипанутый человек, но мне верят). любую мордашку можно привести в человеческий вид, но за все нужно платить. а так по теме если-идеально красивых людей не существует. зато есть люди, которые и со страшной на мой взгляд внешностью живут  и вроде как никаких неудобств им  это не создает. все зависит от самооценки.
 хмм...а вдруг это мне самооценку так поднимают?типа ты умная и очень красивая...хммм... это я значит со стороны выгляжу как будто бы я страшная и глупая чтоли?(((хныыыыыыыыыыыык(((( как он мог так со мной! приду на работу и глазки ему выцарапаю за то, что он мне еще давным давно сказал. а я ипанутая, мне можно))

----------


## rbiyks

> Вывод:выше,товарищи,самооценку!!


 Да... если что, это не то же самое что самомнение. Вот, к примеру, бывает, самомнение завышено, а самооценка - занижена.

----------


## NEET

"-Так в чем же разница?
 -Разница - в цене!"))

----------


## slightly?mad

Веселая тема)
По-моему, человеку намного проще, если он 100% знает, что он урод/уродка, когда это очевидный факт. Такие и не парятся никогда, если они детсво пережили, конечно).
Отсюда вывод: если есть хоть толика сомнений по поводу своей внешности - с внешностью все в полном порядке

----------


## nartsweetxxx

Нарциссные придурки тоже плачут, а внешность это не повод.. ее изменить можно, а вот самооценка не всегда от внешности зависит, дело в человеке..

----------


## [email protected]

Полно парней, толстых и некрасивых, но очень общительных и вокруг них всегда вьется полно девушек и много друзей.. Вот так. Общительность решает..((

----------


## [email protected]

> уверенность в себе, обаяние, уважение к себе играют большую роль в отношении к человеку окружающих, а не внешние данные.


 Да уже давно понял, что умение общаться, уверенность и обаяние :Frown:

----------


## [email protected]

> а что так грустно? наверняка найдутся те, кто любит вас таким, какой вы есть.


 Это наверняка продолжается уже 21 год :Big Grin:  Так что я в наверняка не верю.

----------


## Selbstmord

У меня самооценка ниже некуда, я считаю себя полным уродом, хотя окружающие говорят, что я довольно-таки симпотичный (здесь действует отмазка "они так специально говорят" - говорю сам себе). Если на меня заглядываются девушки, опять же отмазываю себя - "они смотрят, потому что я урод". Тем не менее, у меня сейчас есть девушка, но от этого моя самооценка не особо повысилась.

----------


## Unity

Ах, если бы только было возможно всегда ходить в марлевой повязке, респираторе, противогазе, мотоциклетном шлеме, – в чём угодно, лишь бы только скрыть своё ужасное «лицо». Тогда, быть может, было бы совершенно не страшно жить средь людей, без проблем появляться на улице днём…  :Big Grin:  Дисморфомания - опять-таки - практически приговор!..  :Smile:

----------


## огрызок тепла

человек в маске  привлекает гораздо больше внимания, чем без. хотите внимания- ходите в маске или повязке.

----------


## Unity

> человек в маске  привлекает гораздо больше внимания, чем без. хотите внимания- ходите в маске или повязке.


 В том-то и дело, – из-за нежелания постоянно скрывать свой face шарфом/воротником/солнцезащитными линзами в пол-лица мало-помалу полностью прекращаешь появляться на улицах – и привет, сумасшествие!..  :Big Grin:  Считанные живые социальные связи слабеют, новые, естественно, страшно пытаться заводить…  :Frown:  
Ну почему только все мы Не киборги с металла и пластика, дабы эту чёртовую «деталь» под названием «интерактивная лицевая панель» можно было попросту менять, словно маску, – самостоятельно проектируя себе нужный образ в 3dsMax, например…  :Smile:  Социофобы в таком случае, уверена, тотчас же перевелись, совершенно исчезли аки культурный феномен, дисморфофобию бы вычеркнули, наконец, из международного списка недугов…

----------


## Orsana

> Ах, если бы только было возможно всегда ходить в марлевой повязке, респираторе, противогазе, мотоциклетном шлеме, – в чём угодно, лишь бы только скрыть своё ужасное «лицо». Тогда, быть может, было бы совершенно не страшно жить средь людей, без проблем появляться на улице днём…  Дисморфомания - опять-таки - практически приговор!..


 Хех... у меня были такие мысли в детстве. Но действительно - человек в маске или повязке привлекает куда больше внимания, чем без. Сейчас я точно знаю, что я страшилище, и не парюсь. Все равно тут уже ничего не исправишь, а на прохожих наплевать - что они, страшилищ никогда не видели?

----------


## ashtray_girl

да, внешные данные еще ничего не значат. Раньше у меня было помешательство на своей внешности, я столько сил вкладывала чтобы все мною восхищались.. сейчас у меня с этим проблема, хочется опять же к этому вернуться, но ценности изменились и трудно побороть в себе здравый смысл и не есть неделями для как раньше

----------


## Mila

Как-то раз Красота и Уродство встретились на морском берегу и решили искупаться в море.
Они сняли с себя одежды и поплыли по волнам. Немного погодя Уродство вышло на берег, облачилось в одежды Красоты и пошло своей дорогой.
Потом Красота вышла из воды, но не нашла своего облачения. Она устыдилась своей наготы, а посему надела одежды Уродства и тоже пошла своей дорогой.
С того самого дня мужчины и женщины по ошибке принимают одно за другое.
Впрочем, есть и такие, кто созерцал лик Красоты и узнает ее, в какие бы одеяния она ни обряжалась.
Есть и такие, кто знает Уродство в лицо, и никакая одежда не скроет его от их глаз.

Д. Джебран
Вот и смотрим мы в жизни на красивые одежды,не замечая души,а ошибаясь плачем -"она была так красива".
Физическая красота притягивает,но излучает холодный свет и только красота  души
  излучает и дает тепло и добро,которое часто мы не замечаем.

----------


## Unity

> Хех... у меня были такие мысли в детстве. Но действительно - человек в маске или повязке привлекает куда больше внимания, чем без. Сейчас я точно знаю, что я страшилище, и не парюсь. Все равно тут уже ничего не исправишь, а на прохожих наплевать - что они, страшилищ никогда не видели?


 Фантастика… Удивительнейшее отношение к обстоятельствам…  :Confused:  Но неужели Вам не хотелось никогда дарить прохожим улыбки, восхищение, «свет»? Разве подобное стремление не естественно? Живя я на неком необитаемом острове, – может быть, мне также было бы всё равно… Разве изысканный, утончённый, обаятельный облик, – не важнейшее, первостепенное социальное качество?..  :Confused: 
P.S. Наверное, это проклятие небес…  :Big Grin:  Быть убеждённой эстеткой, – и ежедневно видеть сущую дисгармонию в зеркале…

----------


## Unity

> да, внешные данные еще ничего не значат. Раньше у меня было помешательство на своей внешности, я столько сил вкладывала чтобы все мною восхищались.. сейчас у меня с этим проблема, хочется опять же к этому вернуться, но ценности изменились и трудно побороть в себе здравый смысл и не есть неделями для как раньше


 И Вы также голодали?  :Big Grin:  И Вы также когда-то оказывались в стационаре с D/S’ом «нервная анорексия», где врачи в течение полугода тщетно пытались Вас «откормить» и привить навыки «здравой» культуры пищевого поведения, беспрестанно пугая зондами да парентеральным питанием?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Всё тщетно!  :Big Grin:  Никакая сила на Земле не переубедит меня, что 90/60/90 и в таком районе без крайностей, – лишь «относительная» категория, что априори Не Свойственна подавляющему большинству… Может быть, и несвойственна, – зато высоко эстетична, и понять не могу, как только многие люди могут позволять себе превышение многовековых эталонных параметров…

----------


## Unity

> Вот и смотрим мы в жизни на красивые одежды,не замечая души,а ошибаясь плачем -"она была так красива".
> Физическая красота притягивает,но излучает холодный свет и только красота  души излучает и дает тепло и добро,которое часто мы не замечаем.


 «…Красота, – всегда недалёка и зла, уродство, – прекрасно (где-то внутри, под маской неприглядной плоти)». Много раз размышляла, – где же находятся первоисточники подобной гипотезы, каковы её предпосылки, откуда вообще растут ноги у всего этого мифа общественного сознания?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Как по мне, эта концепция, – всего лишь многовековое обобщённое наблюдение, свидетельствующее о склонности к психологической компенсации подавляющего большинства непригожих людей, – дабы хоть как-то «оправдать» факт собственного существования, они предпринимают попытки заместить отсутствие априори прекрасного облика агонической, фальшивой, «притянутой за уши», неестественной напускной «добротой», – ведь иначе на их вообще бы никто никогда не взглянул, ведь у нет никакой иной возможности обеспечить себе счастье, любовь, т.е. общечеловеческий эгоистический и социальный успех. Законы Природы непреложны, – красота – залог Жизни; её отсутствие – тяжелейшая врождённая Патология, как по мне, превращающая жизнь любого подобного неприглядного индивидуума в ад – но даже обречённые на страдания «по праву рождения» упрямо не желают сдаваться без боя, по-видимому, пытаясь «доказать» обществу (ну и самим себе), что «внешность, – не главное» и в действительности также не маловажна психология, особое, «внутренне прекрасное» эго (в идеале Дополняющее Внешнюю красоту, порождая, таким образом Совершенного, идеалистического Человека), являющее, по сути, единственным «козырем» неприглядных при жизни.  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

P.S. Холодный свет, полагаете?.. Может быть, Истинный Свет, Вольный Свет… Прекрасное существо способно быть просто собой, – милостивым или жестоким, чутким, нежным, отзывчивым, – или асоциальным и аморальным – и ему всё простят.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Уродливое же создание буквально «не вправе» проявлять какой-либо негатив, – ибо не простят, ибо тотчас же подтвердиться стереотип «внешней физической красоты & неприглядности» – ангел «по умолчанию» полагают великолепными во всех отношениях, от уродцев же ожидают одних лишь проблем… «Бог шельму метит»…  :Frown:

----------


## Кайлушка

по поводу анорексии: однажды лежал в больнице, и чуть ли не в соседней палате лежали девушки с анорексией. Зрелище не для слабонервных. Кожа и кости.
А вообще внешность мне кажется далеко не главное, особенно у парней. Главное социальные навыки, умение общаться. С девушками там конечно другая история.

----------


## огрызок тепла

я тут на днях встретила мужчину в подъезде. сначала думала дядя петя с 1 этажа. потом думаю, да нет, его посадили, он  из своей квартиры притон сделал, да и вообще он же тощий был, прозрачный. не ел, только пил и закусывал временами.
а потом бабуля сказала,что это все-таки он был, отсидел уже свое и домой вернулся. млять...их там за решеткой так откармливают оказывается)) хотя не хотелось бы мне туда попасть. да в нашей стране от сумы и тюрьмы не зарекаются.
и вот еще. на содержание одного заключенного тратится  около 6,5 тысяч рублей. минималка в россии чуть более 4 тысяч рублей. выводы? как страшно жить.


ах да, мне прощается мой негатив, вспышки ярости и гнева, значит я -"прекрасное" создание. ура, товарищи, ура!
впервый раз я о таком стереотипе слышу, если честно

----------


## Orsana

> Фантастика… Удивительнейшее отношение к обстоятельствам…  Но неужели Вам не хотелось никогда дарить прохожим улыбки, восхищение, «свет»? Разве подобное стремление не естественно? Живя я на неком необитаемом острове, – может быть, мне также было бы всё равно… Разве изысканный, утончённый, обаятельный облик, – не важнейшее, первостепенное социальное качество?.. 
> P.S. Наверное, это проклятие небес…  Быть убеждённой эстеткой, – и ежедневно видеть сущую дисгармонию в зеркале…


 Как говорится, не можешь изменить обстоятельства - измени свое отношение к ним. А что, тут есть какие-то иные варианты?

----------


## Unity

> по поводу анорексии: однажды лежал в больнице, и чуть ли не в соседней палате лежали девушки с анорексией. Зрелище не для слабонервных. Кожа и кости.
> А вообще внешность мне кажется далеко не главное, особенно у парней. Главное социальные навыки, умение общаться. С девушками там конечно другая история.


 А Вы никогда не задумывались: Что Именно служит предпосылкой развитию «социальных навыков» у представителей обеих полов в своё время? Уж не достойный ли облик по праву рождения, обусловленный генетически, дарящий своему обладателю Знание (а не просто «уверенность»): «Ты пригоден/на к участию в вечной эволюционной игре. Ты достойна. Ты, – шедевр». Если же такого осознания нет, но, напротив, понимаешь, что выродок, отвратительное существо, – разве можно тогда вести речь об Общении, желании вообще пребывать средь людей, которых Вы значительно Хуже? Зачем смущать их своим ужасающим видом, зачем зря мучиться самой?.. 
P.S. Поговаривают, дисморфофобия, – проблема скорее психологическая, нежели эстетическая – но как бы там ни было, – любой индивид, страдающий ей – «слабое звено», лишнее на этой планете.   :Frown: 
Я отдаю себе отчёт, насколько это возможно, что мои эгоистические «причины для СУ» смехотворны в сравнении с истыми драматическими историями некоторых здешних Участников форума (стойкости, выдержке коих я лишь искренне поражаюсь, – ведь меня бы безвозвратно сломила и 10-я часть из того, что пережили здесь многие), – но всё же мои «причины» кажутся жизненно важным для самой меня.




> Ах да, мне прощается мой негатив, вспышки ярости и гнева, значит я -"прекрасное" создание. ура, товарищи, ура!
> впервый раз я о таком стереотипе слышу, если честно


 Ах, это даже не стереотип, – это всего лишь моё жизненное наблюдение. Припомните Сами, – сколь долго можете «злиться» Вы на человека, любимого Вами (т.е. того, кого условно именую я «ангелом», «прекрасным созданием») – соверши даже он нечто ужасное, произнеси даже он что-либо неприятное, неуместное, иррациональное с Вашей точки зрения, устрой он даже Вам какую-то неприятность, проблему… Да, быть может, своего рода «раздражение» и присутствует какое-то краткое время, – но вскоре всё забывается. Другое же существо, к которому Вы никогда не питали сколь либо возвышенных чувств, попросту вызовет ненависть, ярость и злость, – такому ничто не будет прощено… Это не стереотип, – всего лишь особенность отношений к различным «объектам» с заведомо разными характеристиками.  :Frown: 




> Как говорится, не можешь изменить обстоятельства - измени свое отношение к ним. А что, тут есть какие-то иные варианты?


 Ну, естественно, – это СУ! Жить долгие годы с чудовищным осознанием, что ты суть серое беспородное существо, не способное стать никому Самой Ценной, – парой, матерью, бабушкой… Тогда зачем вообще существовать? Лишь для того, дабы зачем-то пытаться реализовать себя в чём-либо ином, а Не в том, в чём Естественно Хочется??? Сбой разума, когнитивный диссонанс, – хочется того, что заведомо нереально… Безумие это? Может быть… Не могу смириться я с мыслью, что дефективному существу есть некий смысл «бороться» за жизнь… Зачем сражаться? Что и кому пытаясь доказать?  :Frown:  Не Венера я, не Афродита… Тогда зачем быть? Наиболее любопытная сфера жизни (sweet human Love) априори недоступна мне, – да и не станет доступной коим-то чудом, «по волшебству»… Гены, – это пожизненно.  :Frown:

----------


## Кайлушка

> А Вы никогда не задумывались: Что Именно служит предпосылкой развитию «социальных навыков» у представителей обеих полов в своё время? Уж не достойный ли облик по праву рождения, обусловленный генетически, дарящий своему обладателю Знание (а не просто «уверенность»): «Ты пригоден/на к участию в вечной эволюционной игре. Ты достойна. Ты, – шедевр». Если же такого осознания нет, но, напротив, понимаешь, что выродок, отвратительное существо, – разве можно тогда вести речь об Общении, желании вообще пребывать средь людей, которых Вы значительно Хуже? Зачем смущать их своим ужасающим видом, зачем зря мучиться самой?.. 
> P.S. Поговаривают, дисморфофобия, – проблема скорее психологическая, нежели эстетическая – но как бы там ни было, – любой индивид, страдающий ей – «слабое звено», лишнее на этой планете.


 Все что Вы говорите верно лишь в теории. Я наблюдал огромное количество людей с ужасной внешностью, которые при этом были вполне социально адаптированы, более того, были социалитами в своем окружении.
По поводу того что дисморфофобы лишние - полнейшая неправда, нет лишних людей и все имеют право на жизнь.

ОФФ: я не сдал сегодня экзамен с третьей попытки. Какой ужас.  :Smile:

----------


## огрызок тепла

> Ах, это даже не стереотип, – это всего лишь моё жизненное наблюдение. Припомните Сами, – сколь долго можете «злиться» Вы на человека, любимого Вами (т.е. того, кого условно именую я «ангелом», «прекрасным созданием») – соверши даже он нечто ужасное, произнеси даже он что-либо неприятное, неуместное, иррациональное с Вашей точки зрения, устрой он даже Вам какую-то неприятность, проблему… Да, быть может, своего рода «раздражение» и присутствует какое-то краткое время, – но вскоре всё забывается. Другое же существо, к которому Вы никогда не питали сколь либо возвышенных чувств, попросту вызовет ненависть, ярость и злость, – такому ничто не будет прощено… Это не стереотип, – всего лишь особенность отношений к различным «объектам» с заведомо разными характеристиками.


 так любимый человек не обязательно же прекрасен, как сотня ангелов? и прелестные на мордашку люди часто вызывают негативные эмоции.   ну не во внешности тут дело.  и смазливая физиономия это далеко не самое главное в человеке. тут от отношения к самому человеку все зависит. и есть куча примеров,  когда люди, кторые по моим меркам отвратительно страшные, на самом деле оказываются  интересными и умными созданиями, более того, они даже семьи создают, работают наравне с другими и вообще никаких неудобств не испытывают. и похрен им, что они не в моем вкусе. о вкусах вообще не спорят.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ну, естественно, – это СУ!  Жить долгие годы с чудовищным осознанием, что ты суть серое беспородное существо, не способное стать никому Самой Ценной, – парой, матерью, бабушкой… Тогда зачем вообще существовать? Лишь для того, дабы зачем-то пытаться реализовать себя в чём-либо ином, а Не в том, в чём Естественно Хочется??? Сбой разума, когнитивный диссонанс, – хочется того, что заведомо нереально… Безумие это? Может быть… Не могу смириться я с мыслью, что дефективному существу есть некий смысл «бороться» за жизнь… Зачем сражаться? Что и кому пытаясь доказать?  Не Венера я, не Афродита… Тогда зачем быть? Наиболее любопытная сфера жизни (sweet human Love) априори недоступна мне, – да и не станет доступной коим-то чудом, «по волшебству»… Гены, – это пожизненно.


 Столько твоих постов читал... По моему, у тебя изначально неверный подход - я пытался как то общаться на форумах, обсуждать, ничего не достиг почти, просто сидел за компом и практики то ноль. Можно попробовать по другому, иначе это точно СУ или вечное колесение на форуме.
Скажи, у тебя есть цель?




> так любимый человек не обязательно же прекрасен, как сотня ангелов? и прелестные на мордашку люди часто вызывают негативные эмоции.   ну не во внешности тут дело.  и смазливая физиономия это далеко не самое главное в человеке. тут от отношения к самому человеку все зависит. и есть куча примеров,  когда люди, кторые по моим меркам отвратительно страшные, на самом деле оказываются  интересными и умными созданиями, более того, они даже семьи создают, работают наравне с другими и вообще никаких неудобств не испытывают. и похрен им, что они не в моем вкусе. о вкусах вообще не спорят.


 Почему многие только смотрят только на физическую оболочку? Такие недалекие люди! И многие сначала смотрят на физическую,а потом только внутрь.. А если на первом этапе не пройти, то тебя отсеивают. Это очень несправедливо и трудно в нашем мире мире находить похожих как мы людей :Frown:

----------


## огрызок тепла

а вот теперь подумай и честно ответь. тебе нужен человек, западающий на внешнюю оболочку?на фантик какой-то?  тебе  человек для себя нужен или для того, чтоб окружающим показывать?

----------


## [email protected]

> а вот теперь подумай и честно ответь. тебе нужен человек, западающий на внешнюю оболочку?на фантик какой-то?  тебе  человек для себя нужен или для того, чтоб окружающим показывать?


 А нафига мне такой нужен?? Меня такие люди в первую очередь и не интересуют, которые на фантики  и смотрят.

----------


## Unity

> Все что Вы говорите верно лишь в теории. Я наблюдал огромное количество людей с ужасной внешностью, которые при этом были вполне социально адаптированы, более того, были социалитами в своем окружении.


 Я также наблюдала (и наблюдаю, да и в дальнейшем буду наблюдать) подобных людей, – но вот в чём конёк, как по мне – в их головах, в их умах Отсутствует мысль, идея, концепция, убеждение в том, что они, – унтерменши (нелюди)! К примеру, Жерар Депардье, – ну разве может сравниться он с Александром Домогаровым, Шоном Бином, Джонни Деппом, Робби Уильямсом и прочими «иконами и эталонами» beautiful & idealistic Man Styl’а? Нет же тысячу раз! Но, – он, по всей вероятности, никогда не считал себя чучелом – потому и Не Является Им в глазах всего мира, – даже напротив – в него, Вот Такого, также можно влюбиться – и внешность тогда будет интересовать Вас в последнюю очередь! Наше ведь внутренне отношение к самим себе создаёт весь тот имидж в глазах сторонних людей, – именно это таинственное внутреннее мироощущение, а не одни лишь внешние данные… Иже речи, – будь у меня сейчас иной «внутренний мир», иное эго с иными «настройками» – я бы сейчас, может быть, тусила бы где-нибудь на вечеринке, а не размышляла, как лучше всего синтезировать синильную кислоту в кустарных условиях



> По поводу того что дисморфофобы лишние - полнейшая неправда, нет лишних людей и все имеют право на жизнь.


 В таком случае, у всех нас также есть вполне Законное право на смерть, – все ведь законы, как ни крути, всегда имеют обратную силу, инверсию. Но государство-то ведь (как и социум) в это моё Природой данное право Не верит, – иначе бы в продаже подавно бы были комплекты для безболезненного СУ – аки в фильме «Дитя человеческое»… Вот в чём проблема, – теперь вот ломай голову – «…как, чтобы наверняка и чтобы затем не откачали»?



> ОФФ: я не сдал сегодня экзамен с третьей попытки. Какой ужас.


 Аха, off: а кое-кто ушла в академку и уже пятый год не возвращается… Ужас один! «…Как же всё-таки страшнА жЫть»




> так любимый человек не обязательно же прекрасен, как сотня ангелов? и прелестные на мордашку люди часто вызывают негативные эмоции.   ну не во внешности тут дело.  и смазливая физиономия это далеко не самое главное в человеке. тут от отношения к самому человеку все зависит. и есть куча примеров,  когда люди, кторые по моим меркам отвратительно страшные, на самом деле оказываются  интересными и умными созданиями, более того, они даже семьи создают, работают наравне с другими и вообще никаких неудобств не испытывают. и похрен им, что они не в моем вкусе. о вкусах вообще не спорят.


 И Вы опять подмечаете то, что прежде успел упомянуть Кайлушка, – и я опять того же мнения: если человек априори Не мнит себя чудищем, своего рода «антропоморфной мартышкой» среди людей, – он и Не будет ею являться в «сложных» насекомых «коллективных» глазах стороннего Общества; никто не «прочтёт в нём» неприятия себя, никто не заметит в нём и тени какой-либо виктимности – и Наоборот… Ослабленный страхом субъект может показаться иным «недостаточно нравственно-развитым людям» прекрасной мишенью для травли, являющейся для них, очевидно, способом самоутверждения.  :Frown: 
Да, о вкусах и предпочтениях не стоит судить, – но что, если сам человек почитает Себя «не в своём вкусе»??? Ведь именно этот феномен, по сути, и составляет костяк дисморфофобии, – индивид воспринимает себя словно бы «со стороны» – и на постоянной основе остаётся недовольным увиденным. Человек начинает ненавидеть себя, – и ничего уже не в состоянии с этим поделать. Собственное же отражение в зеркале кажется чем-то ужасным, ненавистным… Индивидуум не принимает себя, человек желал бы быть другим, – ибо свой собственный нынешний облик воспринимается им как «уродство»… Идёт «непримиримая война Внутри», – так о каком же социальном комфорте может вестись речь?.. Человек ненавидит себя, – и «свято» уверен при этом, что и прочие люди «непременно» испытают к нему «по умолчанию» такое же чувство – отвращение и ненависть… Потому, в качестве «превентивной защиты» от зачастую в значительной мере надуманного негатива возникает Социофобия, – ведь если не бывать среди людей – никто наверняка «не осудит» и не испытает негативных эмоций при виде Вас… Да, для нормального человека, – всё это полный бред (умом понимаю, исправиться не могу…), но для фобов все эти извращённые причинно-следственные цепочки – объективная часть их страдальческой жизни. Это словно бы базовые наши «программы» («вирусные», скорее всего, «вредоносные», разрушительные), – но избавиться от них, их «удалить», практически невозможно… 
Людям свойственно избегать того, что они ненавидят, – но как же можно избежать самой себя? Людям присуще стремиться разрушить объект своей ненависти, – но если этот объект – сами Вы?.. Вот оно, – наше «проклятие» – Амбивалентное Отношение к самим себе… И перемирие невозможно, как кажется, – ненавидя, не смиришься… СУ кажется единственным выходом прекратить весь это беспрестанный кошмар внутри себя…




> так любимый человек не обязательно же прекрасен, как сотня ангелов? и прелестные на мордашку люди часто вызывают негативные эмоции.   ну не во внешности тут дело.  и смазливая физиономия это далеко не самое главное в человеке.


 Как кажется, Вы очень сильно заблуждаетесь, камрад! Любимое Существо, – это олицетворение всего возможного «совершенства» всей нашей грандиозной Вселенной размахом во многие миллиарды парсек, существующей в вечности! Это величественная Духовная Сущность, избравшая Вас (а не выбранная Вами) в качестве своего временного компаньона, спутника какого-то периода жизни, попутчика на неком энном участке своего жизненного пути. Любимый ангел, – это некое Сверхъестественное Существо, вечный стимул становиться всё выше, мудрее и безупречнее… Это нечто «Священное» и «Пречистое» на нашей грязной, падшей Земле. Это, – свет и тепло, нежность и ласка… Любимый «ангел» Есть воистину Всё!.. Чрез ясный и проницательный его взор вас видит Природа, его устами улыбается «Бог» (что лишь гипотеза для меня в качестве мифологического персонажа из якобы «священных» писаний и Предельная Истина в облике кого-либо возлюбленного).
Если Вы любите кого-либо, – ничто иное уже не имеет значения – в противном случае Вы в действительности даже Не влюблены, но лишь так, «корабли, идущие параллельным курсом какое-то время»… Возлюбленный «Ангел», – это Всё, это буквально Ось Мироздания, Сердце всех возможных галактик, Душа всех сущих миров… А не попросту «спусковой крючок», инициирующий выброс эндорфинов где-то там в тёмных недрах нашего механистичного тела…




> Столько твоих постов читал... По моему, у тебя изначально неверный подход - я пытался как то общаться на форумах, обсуждать, ничего не достиг почти, просто сидел за компом и практики то ноль. Можно попробовать по другому, иначе это точно СУ или вечное колесение на форуме.
> Скажи, у тебя есть цель?


 Аха, выпить чаю!..  :Big Grin:  А если серьёзно, – хотелось бы сделать массу сложнейших, болезненных, дорогостоящих пластических операций в клинике за рубежом – и не просто что-то там «поправить слегка», – но переделать себя кардинально, дабы никто из прежних знакомых/родных «никогда, ни за что, ни при каких обстоятельствах» не признал во мне Новой прежнюю Unity, «27-ю»… Коррекция костей, смещение хрящей, трансплантации кожи, изменения формы и разреза глаз… Всё нужно менять, в принципе всё! Я ныне, – словно бы сестрёнка Мэрилина Мэнсона – смогли бы Вы, например, вдруг влюбиться в подобное существо?.. То-то же…  :Smile: 
Но, в то же время, я прекрасно осознаю, что уровень существующих технологий а также определённые факторы экономического характера не позволят мне «преобразовать себя». Поэтому, – мои планы: вполне осмысленный, целенаправленный СУ в ближайшее время. Нет более смысла тянуть…


> Почему многие только смотрят только на физическую оболочку? Такие недалекие люди! И многие сначала смотрят на физическую,а потом только внутрь.. А если на первом этапе не пройти, то тебя отсеивают. Это очень несправедливо и трудно в нашем мире мире находить похожих как мы людей


 Милый камрад, это всего только биология! Всего лишь механистический Закон Природы, программа «сканирования и опознания» потенциально-пригодных к репродукции индивидуумов. Не стоит корить Прекрасных людей за всё это, – все мы ведь – частицы Природы, части единой глобальной биосферной системы, но лишь отбракованные, «не прошедшие» отбор…
Не стоит печалиться, тем более, сетовать на эту Систему, – ведь в наших же интересах и во имя блага будущих поколений, дабы она продолжала Исправно функционировать, выбраковывая недостойных – ибо сами мы, – живые последствия её давнишнего «сбоя»… И быть нам Такими нехорошо, – «врагу» не пожелаешь подобного Опыта.




> *[email protected],* радуйся, что люди, обращающие внимание только на внешность, сами отсеиваются. скорее всего, ты не нашел бы с ними общий язык.


 Как кажется, Вы (и многие) впадаете в крайность, предполагая существование индивидуумов, обращающих внимание «…Только на внешность», – таких вообще не бывает, по-моему. Все мы видим «поверхность» других благодаря облику, все мы видим Глубину благодаря разуму, стилю построения и направлению помыслов своего визави, – и Оба эти «измерения» в идеале должны быть Уравновешены. Что проку с разумного монстра? Что проку с пустышки-модели? Стоит существовать «золотой середине», – а её Нет, по всей вероятности!.. Отсюда страдания… Все мы Здесь, похоже, разбалансированы…

----------


## наивная дурочка

Unity,наверное действительно нет тех кто обращает внимание ТОЛЬКО на внешность..На душевные качества тоже внимание обращается.А теперь вопрос: на какие именно качества в первую очередь обратит внимание тот,кому привлекательная внешность ("фантик") нужна тоже среди прочих достоинств как неотъемлимое?Наверное,это будет любовь к вечеринкам,к шумным компаниям,умение общаться и находиться в центре внимания (мож я и ошибаюсь)
Имхо:уродов нет вообще,в каждом есть своя "изюминка" (один человеческий взгляд с "чертятами",искренняя улыбка сколько стоят!)

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Мэрлин Менсон не так уж плохо выглядит)и многим нравится)аж интересно стало что там за чулувек сидит)

----------


## Orsana

Ну вообще-то Мэрилин Мэнсон без грима выглдядит совершенно нормально, просто чувак сознательно уродует себя - имидж такой. 
Вот без грима: http://www.starslife.ru/2009/12/23/e...lin-v-parizhe/

----------


## Unity

> Unity,наверное действительно нет тех кто обращает внимание ТОЛЬКО на внешность..На душевные качества тоже внимание обращается.А теперь вопрос: на какие именно качества в первую очередь обратит внимание тот,кому привлекательная внешность ("фантик") нужна тоже среди прочих достоинств как неотъемлимое?Наверное,это будет любовь к вечеринкам,к шумным компаниям,умение общаться и находиться в центре внимания (мож я и ошибаюсь)
> Имхо:уродов нет вообще,в каждом есть своя "изюминка" (один человеческий взгляд с "чертятами",искренняя улыбка сколько стоят!)


 Напротив, по-моему, – я бы искала себе компаньонку-социофобку (ну, может быть, компаньона) – сотрудницу некого НИИ, что практически полностью и практически всегда погружена в размышления по поводу проводимых ею исследований, – даже если бы сама я практически ничего не понимала в сфере её интересов. Либо дизайнера/художника/писателя в жанре sci-fi, которой, опять-таки, некогда утруждать себя низменными заботами о каком-то там «быте», что полностью, с головой, витала бы в своих облаках – и лишь изредка с них нисходила, дабы поговорить со мной, поласкаться.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Главное, – разум, интеллектуальность, эрудированность, общие интересы, схожие направления мысли. В целом, – я (как и все мы, наверное) ищу свою Альтер-эго – духовную копию/аналогию, глубоко родственное существо, – и неважно при этом, под какой именно она «маской» скрывается. Тела, может быть, преходящи, – (гипотетическая же) душа, – потенциально вечна! 



> Мэрлин Менсон не так уж плохо выглядит)и многим нравится)аж интересно стало что там за чулувек сидит)


 Уверяю Вас, – самая элементарная, что ни на есть, ошибка природы…  :Embarrassment:

----------


## наивная дурочка

ГЫ))))Как я вас понимаю!!Найти альтер-эго,по-моему, величайшая ценность для человека!!Интеллектуальность.эрудированность,общие интересы,взаимопонимание с полуслова (ммм моя душа нежно запела от таких слов))...Сейчас я общаюсь с человеком который на 99,9 мое альтер-эго.Это так здорово!На 99,9 тк он в отличае от меня не истерит по каждому поводу,и способен вовремя остановить меня,что под силу не каждому.Схожее направление мыслей-это вообще в точку,а про интересы тем более..Это такое мягкое,тёплое,пушистое,домашнее чувство (странные у меня эпитеты) понимания...Немного социофоб,с проблемами,но от этого становится ещё ближе,роднее я бы сказала..Вот сейчас на время лишена общения с ним,и у меня ломка: настолько уже привыкла делить душу пополам
 Ах,да,кстати:читала где-то,что тот,кто ищет "копию себя" -это незрелая личность..Что-то я не согласна с такой мыслью

----------


## Кайлушка

Ну так значит проблема чисто психологическая (или психиатрическая), просто фобия, когда все зависит от ухватки за жизнь как говорят в одной стране. У меня раньше тоже была одна фобия, правда не дисморфо, и я бы с ней не справися никогда, слава Богу она сама прошла.

----------


## Jubei

27-я, классно пишешь.
От женщин вообще подобные рассуждения едва ли можно услышать. Респект.

Думаю, родись бы ты мужчиной, попроще бы тебе по жизни было.

----------


## Unity

> ГЫ))))Как я вас понимаю!!Найти альтер-эго,по-моему, величайшая ценность для человека!!Интеллектуальность.эрудированность,общие интересы,взаимопонимание с полуслова (ммм моя душа нежно запела от таких слов))...Сейчас я общаюсь с человеком который на 99,9 мое альтер-эго.Это так здорово!На 99,9 тк он в отличае от меня не истерит по каждому поводу,и способен вовремя остановить меня,что под силу не каждому.Схожее направление мыслей-это вообще в точку,а про интересы тем более..Это такое мягкое,тёплое,пушистое,домашнее чувство (странные у меня эпитеты) понимания...Немного социофоб,с проблемами,но от этого становится ещё ближе,роднее я бы сказала..Вот сейчас на время лишена общения с ним,и у меня ломка: настолько уже привыкла делить душу пополам
> Ах,да,кстати:читала где-то,что тот,кто ищет "копию себя" -это незрелая личность..Что-то я не согласна с такой мыслью


 В таком случае, – я ещё одна «незрелая личность», опасающаяся всего нового и несхожего. Никто ещё средь людей, похоже, не достиг искомого совершенства и «зрелости»… Да и что способно «единить» людей, кроме общих интересов, общего «интеллектуально-эротического» «магнетизма», «родственности души»? Эстетические предпочтения, на поверку разочаровывающие некоторых из нас в представителях противоположного пола в целом? Выходит, «внешность» не главное, – но годы и тысячи помыслов уходят на постижение оного… 


> Ну так значит проблема чисто психологическая (или психиатрическая), просто фобия, когда все зависит от ухватки за жизнь как говорят в одной стране. У меня раньше тоже была одна фобия, правда не дисморфо, и я бы с ней не справися никогда, слава Богу она сама прошла.


 Вы - настоящий Герой - мало кому удаётся самостоятельно преодолеть Свой Рубеж...  :Embarrassment: 



> 27-я, классно пишешь.
> От женщин вообще подобные рассуждения едва ли можно услышать. Респект.
> Думаю, родись бы ты мужчиной, попроще бы тебе по жизни было.


 Вы О-о-очень Сильно недооцениваете представительНИЦ действительно Сильного пола. Будь я самцом, – ничего бы доброго из этого не вышло, будьте в этом уверены!  :Big Grin: 
P.S. Опыт мой уникален, – но, похоже, лишь леди Orsana смогла меня Здесь уличить… :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Главное, – разум, интеллектуальность, эрудированность, общие интересы, схожие направления мысли. В целом, – я (как и все мы, наверное) ищу свою Альтер-эго – духовную копию/аналогию, глубоко родственное существо, – и неважно при этом, под какой именно она «маской» скрывается. Тела, может быть, преходящи, – (гипотетическая же) душа, – потенциально вечна!


 Золотые слова. Вот и я ищу то же самое...

----------


## Unity

> Золотые слова. Вот и я ищу то же самое...


  А как Вы узнаете искомую душу, свою Цель?.. ^_^

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> Многие в перечень причин для су..включают проблемы с внешностью.Есть у меня по этому поводу кой-какие мысли.Возможно кто то согласиться с ними.Итак:
> ...На мой взгляд на самом деле большинство людей имеют среднюю внешность и лишь мизерный процент по-настоящему красивы или уродливы(этих по-моему совсем мало-если только это связанно с врождёнными пороками,хотя и их медицина исправляет).Так вот среди людей со среднестатистической внешностью всё же есть разделение на красивых и ,так скажем, не очень.Но откуда оно берётся?На мой взгляд,всё зависит от того,кем себя считает сам человек,от того как он сам себя ставит в обществе.Если человек думает что он красив,то это выражается и в его поведениии.Как следствие,окружающие считают этого человека за красавца.Если человек комплексует,думает что у него проблемы с фейсом ну или тому подобное,то и остальные воспринимают его таковым.я знаю много примеров,когда у человека я вно есть проблемы с внешностью,но он этого как бы не замечает и вообщем то не комплексует.И все считают что "он умен и очень мил" ну и конечно что этот человек приятен на лицо.
> Вывод:выше,товарищи,самооценку!!Улыбайтесь себе по утрам и говорите:как ты прекрасен))самовнушение-вещь сильная


 Не соглашусь в корне

----------


## Einsamewolf

> А как Вы узнаете искомую душу, свою Цель?.. ^_^


 Начальное узнавание происходит по ряду признаков, воспринимаемых как сознательно, так и подсознательно - интуитивно. Но главное это Взаимное Понимание, Контакт, как выразился один писатель в своей книге.

----------


## Unity

> Не соглашусь в корне


 Автор во многом права, – вот только Перешагнуть через Неприятие Себя удаётся лишь Считанным, Избранным единицам... 



> Начальное узнавание происходит по ряду признаков, воспринимаемых как сознательно, так и подсознательно - интуитивно. Но главное это Взаимное Понимание, Контакт, как выразился один писатель в своей книге.


  Надеюсь, когда-то Вам посчастливиться Её встретить... ^_^

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Надеюсь, когда-то Вам посчастливиться Её встретить... ^_^


 Увы, это маловероятно  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> Увы, это маловероятно


  В любом случае, – живите!.. ^_^ Вы, – достойны...

----------

